# NEW YORK CITY DISers?



## LadyDiznee123

Just wanted to see a how of my fellow New Yorkers are on the boards.  Any of you here?
My plan is to return in September this year. I really need more Disney friends!


----------



## Rockette

I live in Northern NJ with my fiance. We'll be down there the first full week of September!


----------



## wilkeliza

I'm in NYC. I'm going down to the World in May and then again in October.


----------



## LIPeter

I'm from Long Island. I'll be there in May and October as well.


----------



## DisneyFan1005

I'm from Westchester County... went to DW in March and going back in October


----------



## DisneyFan1005

I'm from Westchester County... went to DW in March and going back in October


----------



## LadyDiznee123

wilkeliza said:


> I'm in NYC. I'm going down to the World in May and then again in October.


Hello New Yorker.  I'm going in Nov this year.  Usually go in late October.
Greetings.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

LIPeter said:


> I'm from Long Island. I'll be there in May and October as well.


Hello Long Islander.  I'm now going in November.  Late October is when I usually go.
Greetings


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DisneyFan1005 said:


> I'm from Westchester County... went to DW in March and going back in October





GREETINGS from Manhattan.  I usually go at the end of October.  But now it looks like I'm booking for November.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Not me, but both DS and his live-in girlfriend have DVC parents.  And DS was a CM at DL, in Entertainment.  They live in Astoria, Queens.


----------



## ketlarai

I am from Queens. I am returning to WDW solo from 5/31 to 6/7


----------



## LadyDiznee123

ketlarai said:


> I am from Queens. I am returning to WDW solo from 5/31 to 6/7



Thanks for responding Queenzer!  My plans have now changed.  I am now going in Dec.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

I'm in Eastchester, NY (Westchester County)


----------



## rlk

I'm in Manhattan.  We are looking to go to WDW in Feb. 2018.


----------



## Prinsessdai

Hi LadyDiznee123! I live in central NJ but go to NYC often. I'm with you that I need more disney friends!  Thankfully my hubby loves Disney as much as i do but that's all that I know that loves disney as much as we do - which is A LOT!  I went to disney 3 times just in May this year LOL (wishes .... I had to see it as many times before the last show which of course I was there for.. :'( )
I'm new on this site... is there a way to PM someone; would love to do a meet up! 
Dai


----------



## taurus8012

Brooklyn in the house ; 1st week in Dec  has been my family and I week for the past 15 years , Thank goodness DVC ,


----------



## T-Daddy

Staten Island here. My wife and I are going five times in 2017 and have two Disney Cruises booked for 2018. Spending the kids inheritance.


----------



## Oswald's Fury

We are headed down second week of September from NJ!!  Anybody interested in meeting up with us to chat and get a drink?  Want to start a meetup from the NJ/NY area!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

rlk said:


> I'm in Manhattan.  We are looking to go to WDW in Feb. 2018.



Greeting fellow Manhattanite!  My definitive booked date is now November.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

T-Daddy said:


> Staten Island here. My wife and I are going five times in 2017 and have two Disney Cruises booked for 2018. Spending the kids inheritance.



Staten Island!  The Forgotten Borough! Future home of the mega ferris wheel!
Greetings!
LOL on the inheritance!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

taurus8012 said:


> Brooklyn in the house ; 1st week in Dec  has been my family and I week for the past 15 years , Thank goodness DVC ,



BROOKLYN!  I work in Brooklyn!
Greetings!
My definitive date is November.  I am booked.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Prinsessdai said:


> Hi LadyDiznee123! I live in central NJ but go to NYC often. I'm with you that I need more disney friends!  Thankfully my hubby loves Disney as much as i do but that's all that I know that loves disney as much as we do - which is A LOT!  I went to disney 3 times just in May this year LOL (wishes .... I had to see it as many times before the last show which of course I was there for.. :'( )
> I'm new on this site... is there a way to PM someone; would love to do a meet up!
> Dai



Hello Princessdai!  I don't know how I missed the alerts on this thread.  So sorry I am late replying!
There has to hundreds of us NYers.  Don't know where they are!
You probably know by now that you can click on a person to PM them!
Greetings!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Michele&Jessica said:


> I'm in Eastchester, NY (Westchester County)



Westchester! Greetings!
Sorry Im so late!!!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

ketlarai said:


> I am from Queens. I am returning to WDW solo from 5/31 to 6/7



how was your trip!  Did you you go!?


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DisneyFan1005 said:


> I'm from Westchester County... went to DW in March and going back in October



My definitive date (booked!) is in November!
ENJOY!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DisneyFan1005 said:


> I'm from Westchester County... went to DW in March and going back in October



Great teacup pic!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

LIPeter said:


> I'm from Long Island. I'll be there in May and October as well.



LONG ISLAND! GREETINGS!
Im going in November!  Sorry I'm so late replying!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Rockette said:


> I live in Northern NJ with my fiance. We'll be down there the first full week of September!



GREETINGS NORTH JERSEY!


----------



## Simba's Mom

How was your solo trip?  DS was partially responsible for my first solo trip-the trip was a gift from DH and DS's, "Mom's weekend".  Hope you're wearing yourmDisney attire in Queens!


----------



## AnnaS

Greetings from Staten Island.  We went in March.  Cancelled October.  Recently had twin grandsons......I will soon be booking us for May and late October/early November 2018.  Also have a DCL cruise booked for early October 2018.  (My son and dil went in June and my dd and BF going in November - they are going for me lol).


----------



## supernova

Checking in from Staten Island, although my job also has me working in Manhattan and Brooklyn.  Just returned from a solo WDW trip last weekend, and gearing up for my next solo WDW adventure during the first week in February.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

AnnaS said:


> Greetings from Staten Island.  We went in March.  Cancelled October.  Recently had twin grandsons......I will soon be booking us for May and late October/early November 2018.  Also have a DCL cruise booked for early October 2018.  (My son and dil went in June and my dd and BF going in November - they are going for me lol).


Hello Staten Island!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Hey Staten Island!  Thanks for checking in !


supernova said:


> Checking in from Staten Island, although my job also has me working in Manhattan and Brooklyn.  Just returned from a solo WDW trip last weekend, and gearing up for my next solo WDW adventure during the first week in February.


----------



## Destinyz12

Long Island here, and new to the boards.  I was about to post a thread looking for other New Yorkers on here.  I am looking to see if anyone from the area somewhat close to my age bracket (early 30's) wanted to meet up and/or plan a future trip for 2018 since I hate the idea of going solo.


----------



## supernova

Destinyz12 said:


> Long Island here, and new to the boards.  I was about to post a thread looking for other New Yorkers on here.  I am looking to see if anyone from the area somewhat close to my age bracket (early 30's) wanted to meet up and/or plan a future trip for 2018 since I hate the idea of going solo.


Missed it by exactly 10 years.  But then, solo trips aren't as bad as you'd think!  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Destinyz12

@supernova- meaning you're in your early 40's? That's still relatively close lol.   I really don't like the idea of going solo, especially since I haven't been to Disney World in 20 years and I would feel too lonely doing everything alone, especially dining.  And it would be helpful to have a hotel mate to split the cost of a room, but I'd even be happy with just having someone stay in a nearby room if they didn't want to share and just wanted to fly down and go to the parks together,


----------



## supernova

Destinyz12 said:


> @supernova- meaning you're in your early 40's? That's still relatively close lol.   I really don't like the idea of going solo, especially since I haven't been to Disney World in 20 years and I would feel too lonely doing everything alone, especially dining.  And it would be helpful to have a hotel mate to split the cost of a room, but I'd even be happy with just having someone stay in a nearby room if they didn't want to share and just wanted to fly down and go to the parks together,


I was just down at WDW for a solo trip a couple of weekends ago and it was HOT.  Booked Jan 31-Feb 4th and looking forward to the cooler weather


----------



## AngP

Bronx here..... Live in Woodlawn (The border between Bronx and Yonkers) and work in the city. I bought an annual pass and heading down next week solo. I enjoy doing the parks alone on my schedule and meeting up with other people I meet on this site while I'm down there.  Looking forward to taking a few trips throughout the winter and spring.


----------



## simonsayz

NYC here. Used to be in Shaolin (Staten Island), but now I am in Queens. I am going in Nov!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

simonsayz said:


> NYC here. Used to be in Shaolin (Staten Island), but now I am in Queens. I am going in Nov!!!!


Queens-I have a question!  What is with Queens and Halloween?  DS just posted a bunch of pictures of his Queens neighborhood and every house it seems is super-decorated, almost as much as some houses "do" Christmas decorations.  Does all of Queens do this for Halloween, or is it unique to his Astoria neighborhood (it's his first Halloween living there)?


----------



## simonsayz

I honestly do not know. I live in Astoria and I didn't see any decor.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Prinsessdai said:


> Hi LadyDiznee123! I live in central NJ but go to NYC often. I'm with you that I need more disney friends!  Thankfully my hubby loves Disney as much as i do but that's all that I know that loves disney as much as we do - which is A LOT!  I went to disney 3 times just in May this year LOL (wishes .... I had to see it as many times before the last show which of course I was there for.. :'( )
> I'm new on this site... is there a way to PM someone; would love to do a meet up!
> Dai


Another Central NJ person in the house.  Is there a thread for us North/Central NJ folks around?


----------



## Prinsessdai

foodiddiedoo said:


> Another Central NJ person in the house.  Is there a thread for us North/Central NJ folks around?


I wish! I know there is more of us out there but no groups or anything that i know of


----------



## Punkrockbebop

My BF & I live in Williamsburg, Brooklyn.  He turned me on to Disney.  We bought an Annual Pass last November and have gone down six times in that time frame.  Admittedly it was a little nuts, and we probably need to slow it down this year coming up.  However, we just returned yesterday (we were down there for Galactic Nights and the Candlelight Processional and MVM Christmas Party.  We are trying to plan a trip with friends in tow for February.


----------



## Prinsessdai

Punkrockbebop said:


> My BF & I live in Williamsburg, Brooklyn.  He turned me on to Disney.  We bought an Annual Pass last November and have gone down six times in that time frame.  Admittedly it was a little nuts, and we probably need to slow it down this year coming up.  However, we just returned yesterday (we were down there for Galactic Nights and the Candlelight Processiongal and MVM Christmas Party.  We are trying to plan a trip with friends in tow for February.



We were down there for the Galactic night Party this past weekend!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Staten Island representing


----------



## HeatherI

Brooklyn here. Also Williamsburg.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

HeatherI said:


> Brooklyn here. Also Williamsburg.



Cool!


----------



## HeatherI

Should we have a meetup?


----------



## supernova

Former Staten Islander, now living in central NJ.  But back working on the Island.  If there's a meetup scheduled, count me in!


----------



## ElenaRN

Queens born and bred!!


----------



## glencoe

Long Island here!  Planned August trip, but now my son is doing the Disney College Program starting in June, so now I am planning end of may to early june/ august then hopefully Sept and Dec. before he is done.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

How about you all meet up to see frozen ? this is a joke


----------



## wcw57

central Long Island....fam of 11 heading to WDW in Feb.   Are there ever local meet-ups?


----------



## HeatherI

Not that I know of. There should be though.


----------



## supernova

OK, so what do we as a group need to do to make this happen?  No reason why we couldn't plan for something this summer!


----------



## wcw57

*Our biggest problem on this board is traffic.....comparatively low volume of readers.

Other than THAT, we would have to hammer away at the concept......

Since I am the newest person on these threads, I officially appoint Heatherl and supernova to be in charge!

This will be like the old FE groups on the cruise thread...........

!!!!!*


----------



## supernova

wcw57 said:


> *Our biggest problem on this board is traffic.....comparatively low volume of readers.
> 
> Other than THAT, we would have to hammer away at the concept......
> 
> Since I am the newest person on these threads, I officially appoint Heatherl and supernova to be in charge!
> 
> This will be like the old FE groups on the cruise thread...........
> 
> !!!!!*


Sometimes a smaller-ish group is nicer, over a mass of people descending on an event space.  Easier to coordinate, easier to get to know people, and have a nicer time!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

glencoe said:


> Long Island here!  Planned August trip, but now my son is doing the Disney College Program starting in June, so now I am planning end of may to early june/ august then hopefully Sept and Dec. before he is done.



I loved when our DD did the DCP.  We went so often to see her and loved the discounts.  Enjoy! What is your son doing?


----------



## wcw57

supernova said:


> Sometimes a smaller-ish group is nicer, over a mass of people descending on an event space.  Easier to coordinate, easier to get to know people, and have a nicer time!



*AGREED! I Just meant it might be hard to generate interest based on traffic here....*

*I'm in so far.......................*


----------



## wcw57

*to be more specific, I am in Suffolk County (Long Island) South Shore*


----------



## wcw57

*see what I mean about volume here?  I last posted 12 days ago and not a word from anybody about anything..........*


----------



## wcw57

*oooooookkkkkkaaaaaaaay....is there sincere interest about a meet-up?  school is back in session so things will start to quiet down a bit.  Anybody?  Bueller?  Bueller?*


----------



## sherlockmiles

Im from CT and used to be int he city 1 or 2x a month - before current mayor.  Rarely go into Manhattan anymore.

However, I'll be in on wednesday, 9/12 for Harry Potter and the Cursed Child.  I think there are 2 hours between shows....I had hopes the new Mickey Mouse exhibit would be open, but not yet :-(


----------



## wcw57

*new Mickey Moue exhibit?  do tell...................*


----------



## sherlockmiles

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...exhibition-coming-to-new-york-city-this-fall/


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

sherlockmiles said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...exhibition-coming-to-new-york-city-this-fall/



I had not heard of this - thanks so much for posting.  The kids are so excited.  We can't wait for it to open.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

wcw57 said:


> *oooooookkkkkkaaaaaaaay....is there sincere interest about a meet-up?  school is back in session so things will start to quiet down a bit.  Anybody?  Bueller?  Bueller?*



I'm a Manhattan girl going in November.  I work very long hours, but I'm open to trying a weekend meet up.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I had not heard of this - thanks so much for posting.  The kids are so excited.  We can't wait for it to open.



It might be a good place to meet up - if we could all pick a date.

ON ANOTHER NOTE
I'm hoping that maybe I can find an independent Disney Nerd lady like myself to do *2021 / Disney 50* with me.  I wanted to do at least 3 night at a deluxe resort (preferably GF) and go for 14 to 16 days. The other days at POP or POFQ.  Someone who - if we don't agree on any given activity - is okay going solo for a spell (like me).  But the savings would be phenomenal if I could split the package cost for this big trip that I'm planning.
I'm a youthful 58... i rock 17 hour days at WDW.  Would love female partner in WDW crime!  And if not, even a male (on our own rooms/packages) who will be doing Disney 50.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Prinsessdai said:


> Hi LadyDiznee123! I live in central NJ but go to NYC often. I'm with you that I need more disney friends!  Thankfully my hubby loves Disney as much as i do but that's all that I know that loves disney as much as we do - which is A LOT!  I went to disney 3 times just in May this year LOL (wishes .... I had to see it as many times before the last show which of course I was there for.. :'( )
> I'm new on this site... is there a way to PM someone; would love to do a meet up!
> Dai



Princess Dai... you still around???
Want to chat with you about Disney 50 in 2021... do you plan on attending!?


----------



## wcw57

*soooooooooooooooooooooo, activity at last.

now, with holidays looming, the trick is to find a date and place that works*


----------



## wcw57

*okay.  I give up.....I will check to see if there is ever any progress but I have little hope.........*


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Some of us are still here. I suggested a meet up at the Mickey 90 nyc exhibit.... i think I did. 

People may not respond until it actually takes place.


----------



## ice cube

wcw57 said:


> *oooooookkkkkkaaaaaaaay....is there sincere interest about a meet-up?  school is back in session so things will start to quiet down a bit.  Anybody?  Bueller?  Bueller?*



Sorry about being so late as I just got Cameron's father's Ferrari turned around....Bueller's now in the house!! "sausage king of Chicago"...well Westchester county...


----------



## LadyDiznee123

ice cube said:


> Sorry about being so late as I just got Cameron's father's Ferrari turned around....Bueller's now in the house!! "sausage king of Chicago"...well Westchester county...


----------



## wcw57

*put the Ferrari in reverse and run it, Ice*


----------



## ice cube

wcw57 said:


> *put the Ferrari in reverse and run it, Ice*



yeah best scene ever when that car went thru the window....priceless....soooo did someone mention a meet


----------



## LadyDiznee123

ice cube said:


> yeah best scene ever when that car went thru the window....priceless....soooo did someone mention a meet


I spoke up about the Mickey 90 exhibit thats coming to NYC soon (until Feb???).


----------



## ice cube

I'd be willing to go...


----------



## Prinsessdai

I’ve been MIA on this board because i actually moves from NJ to HI!!! I am not closed to Disney world anymore but at least i have Aulani and I’m planning in the next 5 years to go to the Asia parks! 
I hope you guys get to do a NY/north east meet up! Good luck!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Prinsessdai said:


> I’ve been MIA on this board because i actually moves from NJ to HI!!! I am not closed to Disney world anymore but at least i have Aulani and I’m planning in the next 5 years to go to the Asia parks!
> I hope you guys get to do a NY/north east meet up! Good luck!



Great for you!  Still (Aulani) - never far from Disney - one way or another.  Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## ojeight

NYC here! Originally form the Lower East Side. I'll be in WDW late May early June.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

From Eastchester (Westchester county)....I (Michele, the mom in picture) am going solo to the DIS Pandora party August 2019. Anybody else from NY going?


----------



## AnnaS

Not sure why - but half the time, I get no email notifications that there was a reply to threads I have responded to.  This is the first email notification I received since I last posted


----------



## choirbird

I live in Central NJ and my boyfriend lives in Park Slope. Just returned from our second trip a few days ago, and I have a solo trip planned for August 25-30!


----------



## supernova

choirbird said:


> I live in Central NJ and my boyfriend lives in Park Slope. Just returned from our second trip a few days ago, and I have a solo trip planned for August 25-30!


Always love a solo trip.


----------



## SweetStitch13

I'm from the Bronx!! No trips currently booked but hoping to plan one soon for next year


----------



## Destinyz12

Long Island here, also no current trips planned as I just went this past January but hoping to plan one for early in 2020!


----------



## Simba's Mom

You NYC DISers-have any of you been to Ample Hills Creamery around home?  DS lives near the one in Queens, and even though it has this great-sounding specialty ice cream, based on the Greek baklava, he hasn't been.


----------



## leafyeon

Hi there!  Manhattan here.  New to Disboards, but would love to meet up with others in the area sometime - I'm always looking for trip buddies as most of my friends are not as into Disney as I am!  I just got back from a weekend trip in early June and am looking forward to another weekend trip in September.



Simba's Mom said:


> You NYC DISers-have any of you been to Ample Hills Creamery around home?  DS lives near the one in Queens, and even though it has this great-sounding specialty ice cream, based on the Greek baklava, he hasn't been.



I've heard you can tour the Ample Hills factory in Brooklyn for free!  It's on my to-do list this summer!


----------



## HeatherI

leafyeon said:


> Hi there!  Manhattan here.  New to Disboards, but would love to meet up with others in the area sometime - I'm always looking for trip buddies as most of my friends are not as into Disney as I am!  I just got back from a weekend trip in early June and am looking forward to another weekend trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard you can tour the Ample Hills factory in Brooklyn for free!  It's on my to-do list this summer!



Shall we do a ny dis meetup at ample hills?  I’d be into that.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Since the last time I posted, DS finally got to the Ample Hills in Queens and had their specialty ice cream (I don't remember the name, but it has Queens in it and baclava bits).  Anyone near there-he says it's excellent!


----------



## leafyeon

HeatherI said:


> Shall we do a ny dis meetup at ample hills? I’d be into that.



I'd be down!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Rockland County here!


----------



## LifeTheDisneyWay14

I'm in NYC!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Congratulations NYC Disers!  DS just sent me a newspaper article that NYC had its first day with no Covid 19 deaths since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## AnnaS

Simba's Mom said:


> Congratulations NYC Disers!  DS just sent me a newspaper article that NYC had its first day with no Covid 19 deaths since the start of the pandemic.



Yes, it's great news!


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Simba's Mom said:


> Congratulations NYC Disers!  DS just sent me a newspaper article that NYC had its first day with no Covid 19 deaths since the start of the pandemic.


Yes.  But they are saying that Phase 4 is going to be delayed and a long ways off.  Big Sigh.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

SweetStitch13 said:


> I'm from the Bronx!! No trips currently booked but hoping to plan one soon for next year


Hello Bronx from Manhattan!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I just heard that the huge Italian festival (can't remember the name) got cancelled for 2020.  Lots of entertainers (including DS) are really losing money from all the closings-Broadway for example.  Wish things moved faster.


----------



## AnnaS

Simba's Mom said:


> I just heard that the huge Italian festival (can't remember the name) got cancelled for 2020.  Lots of entertainers (including DS) are really losing money from all the closings-Broadway for example.  Wish things moved faster.



Not sure if it's the San Genaro Feast - it was announced about a week or two ago.


----------



## SpaceYeti

Brooklyn here


----------



## LadyDiznee123

SpaceYeti said:


> Brooklyn here



Hey Brooklyn!!!  
Manhattan in the house!!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Delete


----------



## LadyDiznee123

_*Anybody going in Oct 2022??*_


----------



## shoes99

Found this from an old Dis meet from 2001. We live in South Amboy NJ and we just came back from the 5 night Marvel Day at Sea Cruise with WDWRADIO Been a disboards member since 2000


----------



## CampbellzSoup

How come we don’t do those local meets anymore?


----------



## tinabina919

Originally from the Bronx, living out on Long Island now!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

tinabina919 said:


> Originally from the Bronx, living out on Long Island now!



Bronx?  Tough DISer!


----------



## Tiggerette

CampbellzSoup said:


> How come we don’t do those local meets anymore?


Speaking from a New England perspective, it is a LOT of work to organize the meet ups. How come these aren't happening as much? Aside from having volunteers to put up the capital and person hours to rent/reserve and organize the weekend, the podcast team started to curtail their travels, because they were traveling A LOT for these meets. AND there were the large party events put on by the DIS and DREAMS. There was more scale-up fundraising with large-group gatherings, and it relieved the pressure on the regional meet volunteer crews. So it seemed like an evolution from the local meets to large-group gathering in Orlando, London, etc.
I imagine if there are folx willing to put in the extreme amount of effort and capital to put on a regional DIS meet, there is likely a demographic for it. However, I surmise there might be a smaller turnout if it's only DISers, and no podcast guests, etc.


----------



## Simba's Mom

If any of you are Jazz Fans, DS, who got his start as part of a DL band, is playing at Birdland Jazz Club in Manhattan tomorrow night as part of the Greg Ruvola Big Band Collective at 5:30.  I'm afraid he left the "Incredibles" tunes back at Disneyland though.


----------



## Theosaur

Upper West Side here!


----------

